# Chris Sheridan at it again



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Fortunately, I don't have insider, otherwise I'd read that crap...

Ten reasons Team USA won't win the gold 

Sure, this team can lose. To think otherwise would be sheer arrogance and ignorance, but it's the constant negative comments that annoy me.

So, I emailed him.... again



> Sure, this team can lose. To think otherwise would be sheer arrogance and ignorance, but it's the constant negativity that makes people hate your opinions. You're not trying to be "honest." It's like you're trying to be anti-American. I don't want roses and fluff, but at least act like you support the US.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

For some reason, Sheridan thinks its fashionable to be negative toward Team USA. Hey Chris, the World Cup called and wants its gimmick back.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

so what are his 10 reasons?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TM said:


> Fortunately, I don't have insider, otherwise I'd read that crap...
> 
> Ten reasons Team USA won't win the gold
> 
> ...


TM, you need to get Insider, the other day you wanted me to cut and paste this article by Chris Brossaurd remember. it's not that expesive and it's really good,it's like 6.95 a months


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can think of better ways to spend 7 bucks than spend it on that garbage insider....like buying a box of splinters to eat for dinner.

Thing is, people don't have to be negative about the US Basketball team. Ok you don't want to support our team fine. But you're a journalist, at least try to be objective. Objectively speaking Team USA has as good a chance as any other favorite.

It's like a top seed in the NCAA's. Heavy favorite, sure. But they might still lose in a one and done sort of situation.

Hell, look at the world cup. Nobody expected France to be in the final. **** happens.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> TM, you need to get Insider, the other day you wanted me to cut and paste this article by Chris Brossaurd remember. it's not that expesive and it's really good,it's like 6.95 a months


What article was that? I don't remember. If I ask again, don't do it. It's unethical.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. i also *emailed him today* in a fit of pique i guess. he's pulling stuff out of his *** in his latest column. *and i got a reply.* in summary he was just super defensive of his "qualifications" to cover the team. i asked if maybe they could put on an ADDITIONAL reporter to, ahem, balance the coverage and then he accused me of accusing him of being self-centered! OMG. i did no such thing. called him a wet blanket though.

anyway.

here are his top ten reasons (in summary fashion) of why the US will FAIL to win gold. comments in _ITALICS_ are MINE. 

1. The experience factor. _the other teams have been together longer, blah, blah, freakin' blah..._

2. The 3-point factor. _we don't have ray allen or michael redd. hey, tell michael redd not to get married then. says we don't have any outside shooting._ 

3. The officiating factor. - _thinks the refs are "out to get" the USA. ha! pot meet kettle!_

4. The familiarity factor. - _thinks euro teams "know" USA players tendancies and we don't know theirs. hi. it's called rudy T. and it's called scouting, chris. geez. _

5. The physicality factor. - _thinks we'll get beat up down low. refs will be inconsistent with calls with the bigs v. guards_

6. The overconfidence factor. -_ thinks the US will be over confident after cruising thru the first round of prelim play. he does think we'll win group D. _ 

7. The rock-hard, slippery ball factor. -_ it's a different ball. the ones they're training with were broken in, and the new game balls could be, well, new. that's the number seven reason._ 

8. The food factor. - _thinks the only thing to eat for the players will be japanese food or fast food. i'm thinking the USA staff have figured out the catering issue. but thanks. _

9. The smell factor. - _yes, he actually is serious. my favorite reason of all. unbelievable. says other teams players don't bathe. on purpose. said andres nocioni, specifically. i'd hate to be sheridan running into nocioni in a dark alley._

10. The fear factor. - _teams aren't scared of the US_



the only thing he's really succeeded in doing with this column is to provide bulletin board material for our team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> 7. The rock-hard, slippery ball factor. - it's a different ball. the ones they're training with were broken in, and the new game balls could be, well, new. that's the number seven reason.
> 
> 8. The food factor. - thinks the only thing to eat for the players will be japanese food or fast food. i'm thinking the USA staff have figured out the catering issue. but thanks.
> 
> 9. The smell factor. - yes, he actually is serious. my favorite reason of all. unbelievable. says other teams players don't bathe. on purpose. said andres nocioni, specifically. i'd hate to be sheridan running into nocioni in a dark alley.


I was cracking up when I read these 3 in his column. I'd expect these 3 to be in a Bill Simmons column, not an article that is expected to be taken seriously.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He is a self-centered moron. He's writing crap just to get attention. I'll give it to him - but I hope to arouse enough people to stuff his inbox with gripes.

By the way, if that's the kind of "inside" information you get, then they should be paying you $7.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The structure of the tournament makes an upset pretty likely,but our chances are very good IMO.We should go through Group D unscathed or at worst with 1 loss.Then we should get the fourth best team in Group C which will probably be Turkey.The best teams we could get in the quarterfinals don't scare me much to be honest.I am not sure if we get the winner of a group c/d matchup,but if so then the worst we would get would probably be Greece or Lithuania.I have trouble being afraid of them.In fact the only team that scares me is the USA.So long as we play close to the way we're capable of we're going to win barring some flukish performance by the opponent combined with the customarily crappy FIBA officiation.

In all likelihood we don't have to face more than two teams with a reasonably good chance to beat us.At least noone has a very good chance to beat us so long as we don't let the refs get to us and we play the type of game that maximizes our advantages.Spain and Argentina are good teams and they are used to playing by the FIBA rules.It's quite likely that we only have to beat one of them and neither of them frightens me so long as we execute our own gameplan.Noone in the world can match our depth or athleticism so we need to push the tempo and force the score up towards 115 or so.As long as we take care of what we need to do our chances are extremely good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He also made his prediction in that article. He thinks the US will lose to Spain in the Semi-finals and that Spain will beat Argentina in the Finals. He has USA winning the bronze.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of the players from the Balkans and other poor nations are less than well renown for their personal hygiene.I think Barkley would talk about one of the Europeans he played with who would change after the game without showering and just having horrible B.O.Of course that doesn't mean you wouldn't be more inclined to dribble past them.

Personally I do worry about the refs,but more in whether or not our guys can keep them from getting into their heads.Those guys really suck and it's really hard to figure out what the hell they are calling half the time.Usually they suck for both teams,but we seem to get more than our share of it.I read D'antoni say that you just had to get used to how bad they are and not let it get to you.That's a really good reason why you don't have Ron Artest on your team too.He might go Artest on one of them.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TM said:


> He is a self-centered moron. He's writing crap just to get attention. I'll give it to him - but I hope to arouse enough people to stuff his inbox with gripes.
> 
> By the way, if that's the kind of "inside" information you get, then they should be paying you $7.


LOL, if you think he's bad you should see Chad ford's article, he seriously doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

what is chris sheridan actually doing wrong???


predicting the U.S. won't win? ........blasphemy :whoknows:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No, that's not what we're complaining about. Read the thread and other threads about him. We've already said why we don't like him.


----------

